# Will physan 20 deform flowers...



## Marco (Oct 7, 2006)

..of plants that are in spike or sheath?? I water using 3 tsp per 2 gallons. The instructions say 2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## bwester (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never had a problem with it. I've even gotten phyton 27 on flowers without problems


----------

